# unscented bars sell so well.



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

looking for ideas for unscented bars

So far I sell:
cornmeal / oats soap (different recipe from regular soap)
plain soap (naked)
OMH (oats are put through the Vitamix, so they are a powder)



plain soap with some of our honey.
plain soap with a small amount of shea.


Unscented soaps sell well for us. This is fine with me because the FO and EO increase the price so much. 

Not really sure if the more choices would increase or decrease our plain soap sales?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Castile. It's by far my best seller.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

It is interesting to see what sells in different areas. I make a lovely goat milk castile but it is by far my SLOWEST seller. Good thing it gets better with age. 
Second - my unscented soaps (of any kind) are my next slowest sellers although I always have them for a couple of regulars that want scent free everything.( I also make scent free lotion for them)
Eo's are next and the best sellers are FO's.

If you only want unscented, I would do some foodie type things like pureed cucumber ( I personally love that in soap) or pureed pumpkin. I also use ground up dried mint and rosemary and chamomile and calendula petals. All of these could be made unscented. Also pureed avocado is nice.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm selling more unscented soaps than ever before.....but mostly through my stores! My best sellers are just plain soap and honey oatmeal. I also carry carrot buttermilk (made with organic carrot juice and goat buttermilk), green tea and aloe, and charcoal. I've got unscented beer soap ready for next week. I have yet to try a castile.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

My unscented sales are up too. Mine has 10% shea but that's as fancy as it gets. I call it Nekked. Most people are buying it for babies or elderly and any one who has sensitive skin. I do not market it that way but more people are thinking that scented = chemical or allergic reaction. EO or FO, people have issues with both.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I offer 3 different unscented soaps and my best seller out of them is a lard-based one. That soap is also "up there" amongst all of my soaps. I also offer a bastille (mostly olive, some coconut) with carrot, banana, silk, and poppy seeds, and an unscented OMH veggie bar.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

My unscented soap sells best in the stores which I sell wholesale to. I call it Simply Naked and it sells very slowly at markets but I always want to have that to sell to extremely sensitive customers. After they try the unscented soaps and it works for them they tend to branch out into pretty gentle soaps like lavender EO. Customers thin it is the scent that is causing the reaction but for a lot of them it is really all the chemicals in the commercial bars.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My best selling soap by far is my OMH with no scent. And I'm out of it right now! Got some ready for next week thank goodness....need to get more bars of this done this week. 

I've also got a new one I call New Delhi but will probably change the name...it is made with chick pea flour and tumeric and honey. I made it so my no-scent users have more than one choice. I also plan to do some with buttermilk and herbal teas. Castile bars sell well for me but I have not made any unscented ones yet, except for my baby castile, which I had decided not to do again as a baby soap but it's all gone come to think of it, so I guess it sold well too.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I usually try to explain that it's the harsh detergent bars that may be causing irritation or whatever the complaint is. Some folks get right on board with that but some are pretty stubborn in what they believe. That's fine. I often give a lightly scented guest size soap to folks that are hard core unscented. They do usually branch out to fragrances but if not they still buy & use the unscented.

I've started working on tea soaps, too. They are not huge sellers yet but i'm not doing a good job of marketing them, either. Green tea sells well. Also have Sweet Tea & White Tea. All made with brewed teas but scented with FOs.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

I love goat milk soap but must use the unscented because I'm allergic to the scent. Cologne and perfume just set me off into a coughing fit. My dd had won some scented soap at a show, loved the smell but choked me up. My skin can handle all of it just not my lungs. LOL


----------

